# Wozu Transmutation?



## Blöidl (4. April 2008)

Ich habe gesehen, dass man mit diesem Stein der Weisen dann verschiedene Sachen transmutieren kann. Was soll das bringen? Die Essenzen, die man da hin und her transmutieren kann, braucht man als Alchi ja sonst eh nicht.


----------



## Grivok (4. April 2008)

du brauchst den fuer Arkanitbarren und was die essenzen betrifft.....die waren mal seeeeeeeeehr wichtig
aber halt pre BC


----------



## Meredith (4. April 2008)

Essenzen = Pre BC Urzeugs, also für alles notwendig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da waren Rezepte wie Untod => Urwasser 200g wert und dazu kommt noch 200% BC-Inflation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Arkanit ebenso, das legendäre 1h-Schwert brauchte 100 Arkanitbarren, früher war das sogar mal ein 48h-CD und man hat ca. 5g gezahlt, pro Transmutation.


----------



## Bergerdos (6. April 2008)

Das geht ja noch weiter, später braucht man Transmutieren um z.B. Urmacht herzustellen, das wird für fast alle epischen Rezepte von Schneidern, Lederern und Schmieden benötigt, genauso die Erdsturm- und Himmelsfeuerdiamanten die von den Juwelenschleifern für die "guten" Sockelsteine benötigt werden.


----------



## Chínín (6. April 2008)

Hab mir mal 20 barren von ...mir fällt der Name von dem Barren nit mehr ein aber ich wollte Transmutation ausprobieren= 1x transmutiert dann gemerkt dass das Abklingzeit von 24 (oder 48 ist lange her dass ich des gemacht hab) Stunden hab ja toll hab wieder alles verkauft.... naja habe wenigstens 18 Silber gewonnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (7. April 2008)

wenn du arkanitbarren meinst:
inzwischen haben die leider keinen CD mehr
die Barren gingen bei uns auf dem server fuer 25 Gold 
rohmats konntest fuer 5 gold kaufen

am wichtigsten bei den barren sind paladin und hexermount, da man fuer beides heute noch arkanitbarren benoetigt


----------



## riggedi (9. April 2008)

Blöidl schrieb:


> Was soll das bringen? Die Essenzen, die man da hin und her transmutieren kann, braucht man als Alchi ja sonst eh nicht.



Hi!

Vergiss nicht den Punkt, daß man aus "günstigeren" Primals, wie z.B. Urerde oder Urmana ganz locker jeden Tag ein "teureres" Item machen kannst >>> Urmana zu Urfeuer. Die Dfferenz ist in diesem Fall auf Malfurion ca. 15-20 Gold!

Riggedi


----------



## Niazala (11. April 2008)

ausserdem kann man mit transmutieren die meta rohsockel herstellen und die sind doch sehr begehrt. wenn man bedenkt dass man für urwasser 20-30g zahlt pro teil, urerde für 4g pro stück, sind mat kosten für einen erdsturmdiamanten ca. 70g (inklusive den seltenen sockeln die man noch braucht), wenn man dann noch juwelenschleifer ist, mit guten rezepten, kann man den erdsturmdiamanten geschliffen für ca. 120g-130g verkaufen. => 50-60g gewinn pro tag (bzw 23h abklingzeit^^).
wenn man dazu noch das glück hat einen proc zu bekommen... ghief, gold inc!


----------



## Blöidl (11. April 2008)

Ok, meine Frage war nicht sonderlich präzise:

Ich bin kein Scherbenweltler.. noch nicht... bis jetzt gibt es bei mir nur die Transmutation der Essenzen. Deren Sinn ist mir halt nicht klar. Denn all die Essenzen haben für den Alchemisten (zumindest den, der kein BC hat), nutzlos.


----------



## Niazala (14. April 2008)

Also die Essenzen haben darin einen Sinn, dass sie für zb Lederverarbeitung oder Schneidern gebraucht werden. Und von denen waren vor BC dann halt die einen begehrter weil oft gebraucht, die andern weniger begehrt und daher in begehrtere Transmutiert.
Ist die Frage damit beantwortet?


----------



## Blöidl (14. April 2008)

Ja. Und seit es BC gibt, will die Essenzen keiner mehr haben, richtig? Also kann ich die getrost verkaufen?


----------



## Grivok (14. April 2008)

naja im AH wirst du die immer noch los
da es ein paar nette rezepte dafuer gibt


----------



## Blöidl (14. April 2008)

Rezepte? Aber nicht für Alkis? äh, ich meine Alchis


----------



## Grivok (14. April 2008)

nein bei schmiedekunst und ele-lederer brauchst diverse essenzen wenn ich mich recht erinnere...
auch ingi braucht glaube ich ein paar
am besten mal bei buffed eingeben wofuer die essenzen gebraucht werden

wollte auch nur sagen, dass man die im AH noch gut los wird


----------



## Niazala (14. April 2008)

Essenzen sind sogar noch recht teuer zu verkaufen, weil keiner mehr lust hat sowas zu farmen^^


----------

